# Gear shift indicator light replacement



## 92bmw325is (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

I have a hard time figuring out how to change the shift indicator light (the light that illuminates the automatic transmission gears - P/N/D) in my 1992 325is coupe. I took out the cover of the shifter and I just see a big yellow plastic that covers where the light would supposedly be coming from. There is no instructions in the Repair manual about repairing this light if it goes out. Thanks for any clues.


----------



## hulagirldancer (May 14, 2008)

*Auto Shifter Light*

Having the same problem on a 88 325i. Tried an inital search without any luck so far. Did you solve your problem?


----------



## sly300 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just changed mine out....the light bulb is hidden underneath a small tube to left of the shifter.You will see an 1/8th" hole that the light comes through,at the bottom of that tube are two very small wires connected to the bulb holder/socket.pull this holder down out of the tube and you will see the tiny little bulb that iluminates the shifter position.Hope this helps?Mines an 88 325is .


----------



## E30Rocker (Jul 11, 2014)

*One last thing....*

I was fighting with pulling the bulb socket from the tube for the longest time until it dawned on me ... it's in a TUBE! Just got a short length of clothes hanger wire and pushed it out from the top. Presto! Before reinstalling the socket with a new 2721 light bulb into the tube, I applied a wee bit of graphite so it'll be even easier next time (like ... in another 27 years, that is)!


----------

